
Exploiting systemd-journald Part 2 - eatonphil
https://capsule8.com/blog/exploiting-systemd-journald-part-2/
======
JdeBP
As if the huge gutters to the left and right on a 16:9 display weren't bad
enough, nearly 3/4 of my browser window is consumed by the header and a giant
unscrollable blue rectangle with a menu surrounded by large amounts of padding
in it, leaving the article in just the bottom 1/4.

Putting my hand up against the screen to cover the entire visible part of the
article reveals that I am reading from an area the size of my hand ... on a
desktop PC with a widescreen monitor and a fully maximized browser window.

